# Impetigo???



## baby Bradley (Dec 27, 2011)

I have noticed what looks like a small patch of impetigo under Bradley's leg, has anyone ever dealt with this? advice would be great! thanks


----------



## Miranda&Monty (Dec 19, 2011)

Only in children!! Sounds horrendous!! At least you can reason with children and try and get them not to touch it!! I hope it is not Impetigo!!

Good luck.
Miranda&Monty


----------



## baby Bradley (Dec 27, 2011)

I have no idea if dogs actually get impetigo but if it had of been on one of my children that's what I would have said it was!! he's not bothered by it, not licking it or anything!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Have you taken Bradley to the vets? Any treatment given?


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Get a vet check could be ringworm which is very contagious but easily treated. Do not know if impetigo passes from dogs to humans but ringworm does (I believe!)


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Ring worm would Sue, u are right...I would suggest the vet too,


----------

